
Ask HN: Why aren't we talking about Alton Sterling or Philando Castile? - JackDanger
I&#x27;m seeing posts about the bomb-disposal robot and lots of interesting little stories that I&#x27;d love to read some other day but this is the one news site I know of that doesn&#x27;t mention Alton Sterling or Philando Castile. Why is that?
======
minimaxir
Via the Guidelines:

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon.

~~~
cmontella
I would consider using a robot bomb to kill a suspect an "interesting" (for
scary values of interesting) new phenomenon:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/dallas-pd-using-a-bomb-
robo...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/dallas-pd-using-a-bomb-robot-to-
kill-a-suspect-is-an-unprecedented-shift-in-policing)

~~~
greenyoda
And that aspect of the story is indeed being discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12055492)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057421)

------
Red_Tarsius
Because the topic doesn't belong in a news aggregator about technology,
science and business. My heart is near the victims and you can show them
respect in other meaningful ways.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Pretty much this. There are so many places to talk about these things. It
doesn't mean that people here don't consider the topic important, I've seen
discussions on twitter, facebook, reddit, and elsewhere that explore many of
the same points that the news media is exploring.

------
IanDrake
If I was Mr. Castile, the last thing I would want is to have my good name [0]
banded about in pairs with Mr. Sterling who was an armed felon and sex
offender with a history of resisting arrest [1].

[0][http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/philando-castile-criminal-
reco...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/philando-castile-criminal-record-
arrest-record-police-racial-profiling-criminal-history-rap-sheet-felon-crime-
falcon-heights-minnesota-police-shooting-facebook-live-video-watch-lavish-
reynolds-diamond/)

[1][http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/alton-sterling-arrest-
record-c...](http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/alton-sterling-arrest-record-
criminal-history-rap-sheet-sex-offender-sex-offense-crime-baton-rouge-
louisiana-police-shooting-blane-salamoni-howie-lake-shot-charges-video-
youtube-facebook-watch/)

------
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054230)

And many other submissions besides.

